# Fromm dog food



## lo0oree (Feb 16, 2010)

Has anyone had any experience with this brand/company? My puppy is currently eating the large breed puppy food and is eating well etc. but I was wondering if it was a good brand, or if I should transition to Orijen large breed puppy next bag around. I have been browsing and haven't found much information one way or the other. I know Orijen is very good, but a bit more expensive. 

Here is the websites description-

Large Breed Puppy Gold
FOR DOGS
Naturally formulated with fresh Wisconsin duck, fresh chicken, fresh lamb, fish, whole eggs & real cheese. In addition, we enhance this recipe with probiotics to aid digestion and salmon oil for a healthy coat. This product contains no corn and no wheat.

Fresh Wisconsin Duck
Fresh Hand-Trimmed USDA Chicken
Fresh Low-Ash Lamb
Real Wisconsin Cheddar Cheese
Chicken Cartilage Rich in Natural Glucosamine
Prebiotics & Probiotics to Aid Digestion
Optimum Omega Fatty Acids Ratio
No Corn and No Wheat
Ingredients:
Duck, Chicken Meal, Chicken, Oatmeal, Pearled Barley, Brown Rice, Menhaden Fish Meal, Lamb, Potato, Tomato Pomace, Whole Egg, Chicken Fat (preserved with Mixed Tocopherols), Salmon Oil (preserved with Mixed Tocopherols), Cheese, Flaxseed, Brewers Dried Yeast, Alfalfa Meal, Carrots, Lettuce, Celery, Lecithin, Chicken Cartilage, Calcium Sulfate, Salt, Potassium Chloride, DL-Methionine, Chicory Root Extract, Yucca Schidigera Extract, Lactobacillus Acidophilus, Bifidobacterium Longum, Lactobacillus Plantarum, Enterococcous Faecium, Vitamin A, D3, E, B12 Supplements, Choline Chloride, Niacin, Pantothenic Acid, Ascorbic Acid, Riboflavin, Thiamine Mononitrate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Folic Acid, Biotin, Zinc Sulfate, Iron Carbonate, Manganous Oxide, Copper Oxide, Cobalt Carbonate, Calcium Iodate, Sorbic Acid, Iron Proteinate, Zinc Proteinate, Copper Proteinate, Manganese Proteinate, Sodium Selenite.


----------



## tskoffina (Jul 23, 2010)

It looks pretty good. I don't see any BAD ingredients in the beginning, I would search for a dog food rating site to be sure though.


----------



## Kawgirl (Feb 1, 2009)

I would like to hear more feedback as well. I feed Fromms and Merrick before grain to my two small dogs. They like the Merrick better but I want to rotate and from what I could tell Fromms seemed good to me.


----------



## Johnny English (Jun 17, 2010)

Funnily enough I was at my local independent pet food specialist today and she has given me a sample pack of Fromm Family Adult Gold, which she assures me is essentially the same composition as the Puppy product. She has also given me samples of:

Fromm Grain-Free Surf & Turf
Fromm Whitefish & Potato
Fromm Salmon a la Veg
Fromm Pork & Applesauce
Wellness Super 5 Mix
Wellness Super 5 Mix Whitefish & Potato

They actually sound nicer than what I'm likely to have for dinner! If you ask your local independent stockist then they should give you samples to try with your dog before you buy a big bag; certainly the girl who runs my local place rates the Fromm stuff as being as good as the Wellness products.


----------



## lo0oree (Feb 16, 2010)

Yes! I was suggested it by my local independent healthy pet store too! I checked the label at the time and all looked Good so we started the transition. I just browse this site all the time and know a lot of people on this forum are very knowledgable and was curious for anyone elses experience


----------



## ladyshadowhollyjc (Oct 28, 2008)

I just switched the dogs to Fromm Surf N Turf. They're doing great on it. They were previously on TOTW, but after we moved it seemed like any bit of TOTW would upset their tummies, so I decided to try a totally new food. I've been very happy with this food so far. They both LOVE it. The biggest deal is that their stools are much smaller and we haven't had diarrhea once since switching.


----------



## Meshkenet (Oct 2, 2009)

ladyshadowhollyjc said:


> I just switched the dogs to Fromm Surf N Turf. They're doing great on it. They were previously on TOTW, but after we moved it seemed like any bit of TOTW would upset their tummies, so I decided to try a totally new food. I've been very happy with this food so far. They both LOVE it. The biggest deal is that their stools are much smaller and we haven't had diarrhea once since switching.


I did the exact opposite: switched from Fromm Surf 'n' Turf to TOTW. Not that Fromm was not good for my dogs, it simply was difficult to find (only available in one store, 25 min away from home). All in all, Fromm is an excellent food in my opinion, specially the grain-free option.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

I've generally heard good things about Fromm, from people who've been feeding it quite a while. No major red flags and, most importantly, your puppy is doing well on it -- there's really no reason to mess with a good thing!

If you want to try other foods, you could always switch in a bag...as long as you transition slowly (at least until you figure out how fast a transition your pup can handle) and your puppy does well on the new foods, variety won't hurt him either.


----------



## LDMomma (Jul 19, 2010)

Fromm's is a great food. All of the ingredients are grown in America and Canada. The food is made in America. We have used the Surf and Turf grain0free.


----------

